# Rayne's afternoon = park/pond + MUD!!!!



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Rayne is getting so big, so fast. Every time I have to go to work and come back it seems like she's gained a pound and grown an inch. We went to the park and pond at the back of my neighborhood today, and she's dead asleep in her kennel which gives me a chance to post pictures!!!

She carries that orange ball with her everywhere


















Getting VERY muddy



























This sign definately concerned me, but Rayne was more focused on eating the dock....bit by bit. The sign was probably a warning about her, but they forgot the fuzzy part.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

She was very excited to play on the jungle gym, while I was just trying to keep her from leaping off the 4ft drop to the ground. 


















And just after this pic, she slid down the slide and into my face without hesitation 









This made trying to clean the mud off very difficult









Finally ready to go home, but now muddy AND wet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is simply....gorgeous! Awesome photos!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Beware of alligators

Beautiful pictures and your pup is gorgeous!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! She is so cute! What a beauty. Looks like you both had a great time. Love the pics. :thumb:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a sweetheart!!! 

I love the pictures!! And I recognize that ball....its a Chuck It ball!! I just bought a 2 pack of those, my dogs are obsessed with them too. Remi currently has one in his mouth...while he's sleeping/snoring next to me. :laugh: 

She's adorable, you can post pictures more often!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures! Looks like Rayne had an awesome day!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh my GOODNESS!! She's just A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E. I love seeing her! She's definitely gotten much bigger already.. and oh wow, does she look fearless or what?! What a gorgeous girl. Its going to be fun watching her grow up.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

SHe is just absolutely adorable!!! I can't decide which pic I find the MOST ardorable-ist. Probably either the 2nd stick one or the Beware Of Alligators one. 

She's getting so big so fast! ANd she's lightened up a bit since she came home. Soooo excited to watch her grow!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh, she is SOO dang cute, how do you ever tell that face no?!
More pictures, please?! :biggrin: I simply love her. LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

She is so cute!! Awwww this face!!!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

gorgeouse puppy!


----------

